# A home like Bag End



## aguthasil (Jun 28, 2004)

Does anybody agree with me that a place like Bag End would be such a wonderful place to live? when I read the books or watch the movies I always feel so, i don't know, happy! I just love seeing (or imagining) what a great place it is, and how happy the hobbits are. they just look so, peaceful, I mean i gues that's what they are, they are very peaceful. I would love to have that kind of peace. anyway, would anybody else just love to live in a place like Bag End?


----------



## Eternity (Jun 29, 2004)

Me, me! I´d love to live in a hobbit hole. And Bag End is the most beautiful of them all, isn´t it?  Yes, hobbits are peaceful and hobbit holes must be too.


----------



## greypilgrim (Jun 29, 2004)

TheShire...yes I'd so love to be there!


----------



## aguthasil (Jun 29, 2004)

some of the things they have in the hobbit holes are so beautiful! and I love how hobbits write, with all the dots and stuff like that. i'm glad i'm not the only one who would like to live in a hole!


----------



## Inderjit S (Jun 29, 2004)

I think everybody wishes that they could settle down in their own Bag End, with their Elvish texts, their stupid neighbours and their large pantries. It certainly is very idyllic.


----------



## greypilgrim (Jun 29, 2004)

Well, there's no law sayin you can't!  (or is there)


----------



## Inderjit S (Jun 29, 2004)

We all must make a living somehow.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jun 29, 2004)

I have always wanted to live in a hobbit hole. My friends and I joke that I will. It would be the perfect place to live.


----------



## Garwen (Jul 6, 2004)

I think that a Hobbit hole would be very comfortable and warm.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jul 7, 2004)

aguthasil said:


> Does anybody agree with me that a place like Bag End would be such a wonderful place to live? when I read the books or watch the movies I always feel so, i don't know, happy! I just love seeing (or imagining) what a great place it is, and how happy the hobbits are. they just look so, peaceful, I mean i gues that's what they are, they are very peaceful. I would love to have that kind of peace. anyway, would anybody else just love to live in a place like Bag End?



There's one person whom I understand actually does have a hobbit hole to live in, and that's Peter Jackson! Last I heard, when he struck the sets when the trilogy had finally been shot, he took the interior of the "man-sized" Bag End set, and made it functional by extending it, building it into a hillside, and installed electricity, gas, plumbing, and all the comforts of home! I'm jealous!

Barley


----------



## aguthasil (Jul 8, 2004)

WOW! I can't believe that Peter Jackson lives in a Hobbit Hole. that is awesome. I wish I could at least live in NZ.  aww man. oh well. I wish I was a Hobbit.


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 8, 2004)

Electricity? Geeez! What does he do, invite someone over for a nuked TV Dinner?

I think the man misses the point!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jul 9, 2004)

aguthasil said:


> WOW! I can't believe that Peter Jackson lives in a Hobbit Hole. that is awesome. I wish I could at least live in NZ.  aww man. oh well. I wish I was a Hobbit.



I'm not sure that he lives in it full time, but more like a place in which to hold hobbit parties!

Barley


----------

